# Good evening



## Uncle Fred (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi, I am an old-time monster freak. I grew up with Famous Monsters of Filmland and late-night b&w horror movies on the TV.

A while back, I volunteered at a local haunted house, built sets, did make-up and of course acted in the rooms as various frightening characters.

Right now, I am making a short fan film with some friend and I have some questions about prop construction.

Happy Nightmares!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Nightmares back at you.


Lots of prop building questions answered in this place.

You will like it here.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!
I'm sure all of your prop building questions will be answered here!
.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Is that Uncle Fred as in Good Ghouls Gone Bad Uncle Fred? Cool name.

I'm sure you'll get what you are looking for here. Just be careful what you ask for. Mwahahahaha.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum UF!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to have you here Uncle Fred!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the fun!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy,Fred


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Uncle Fred (Aug 27, 2007)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Is that Uncle Fred as in Good Ghouls Gone Bad Uncle Fred? Cool name.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get what you are looking for here. Just be careful what you ask for. Mwahahahaha.
> 
> Welcome aboard.


I don't know any Good Ghouls or any other Uncle Fred. If you'd like to introduce me.... :jol:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Uncle Fred.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Unky...
Ok HZ give up the goods!!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Velcome.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

welcome to the forum Uncle Fred.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello and Welcome UF...I hope you like it here. Have fun.


----------

